# Question about the Tibetan Yellow Book Identity Certificate



## keyulian

Hello. I am wondering if anyone who uses this site has experience of travelling abroad on the Tibetan Yellow Book Identity Certificate. I am a British citizen and my fiance (who is Tibetan) and I are preparing his visa application for the UK. As I understand it, all Tibetans in possession of this Identity Certificate must first procure a birth certificate, which, regardless of the truth of the matter, always states that they were born in India, whether this is true or not. In the case of my fiance he was born in Tibet but because his birth certificate states that he was born in India, and as such so does his passport, we are in a difficult position if we want to be truthful on his application form for the visa for the UK. Does anyone here have relevant experience in order to advise whether we state the true position (hoping that the UK embassy in Delhi is familiar with this issue) or go along with the lie that he was born in India? I'd be really grateful for any advice on this.

One more thing! He has a Schengen visa (dated 2008) in his passport that was invalidated at the point of his trying to leave India. Does anyone think this might pose a problem or should be explained in the application.

Again, thanks!


----------

